

Why Microsoft Will Finally Enter The BPM Arena & Change The Dynamics Forever - ProcessTheory
http://www.bpmredux.com/blog/2010/4/21/why-microsoft-will-finally-enter-the-bpm-arena-in-two-years.html

======
bitwize
Microsoft is producing electronic music?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMU0tzLwhbE>

